# Tired of waiting for direct tv to carry local channels.



## gaz (Aug 26, 2005)

I live in Auburn, AL and I've had Direct tv since 1997. To receive local channels from Montgomery, AL and from Columbus, GA, I either have to subscribe to cable (which I do) or put up a large out door antenna which is not allowed in my neighborhood. Every year I hear Direct TV will begin carrying the local channels. Now I hear once again that Direct TV will start carrying the locals early next year (2010). Has anyone heard this may be a possibility?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Your neighborhood cannot prevent you from putting up an antenna.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Browse 'OTARD" on this forum, there are several experts here who will be able to guide you through this.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Your neighborhood cannot prevent you from putting up an antenna.


Unless you agree to a CC&R that says that you won't.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

harsh said:


> Unless you agree to a CC&R that says that you won't.


No, we mean PERIOD - OTARD supercedes ANY CC&R on ANY TV reception antenna - IOW - if the OP can have a Dish - he certainly can have OTA antennas as well. There are very limited exceptions - mostly related to historic districts and safety issues.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

gaz said:


> I live in Auburn, AL and I've had Direct tv since 1997. To receive local channels from Montgomery, AL and from Columbus, GA, I either have to subscribe to cable (which I do) or put up a large out door antenna which is not allowed in my neighborhood. Every year I hear Direct TV will begin carrying the local channels. Now I hear once again that Direct TV will start carrying the locals early next year (2010). Has anyone heard this may be a possibility?


Even if that were to happen, you'd get Columbus, GA stations only, not Montgomery, AL.

To get both markets with an antenna you'd need a rotor or two antennas.

You might want to concentrate on Montgomery for the antenna. When DirecTV gets Columbia, GA operational, you'll still get both.

A good antenna for Montgomery is the Winegard HD7694P. It has a boom length of 65". To verify this antenna selection enter your street address into www.tvfool.com.


----------

